# Tired of vaping sweet?!



## MetalGearX (1/7/15)

Hi Fellow forumites.

I need your help. I have been vaping for close to two months now and I am enjoying it but... I am seriously getting tired of the sweet vape flavours and I need something that is not sweet.

Is there anything out there that I can vape that's not sweet? Please help!


----------



## Frank Zef (1/7/15)

Frostbite!
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/30ml-liquids/Frostbite-30ml


----------



## Christopher (1/7/15)

I also don't like very sweet flavours, I stay away from fruit flavours for this reason. Try a bavarian cream mixed with some rice crunchies  That's if you DIY - otherwise try look for a tobacco caramel flavour? I haven't vaped pre-mixed juices in a while so I forget which of them are sweet. Vapescape has a creme de menthe which is my favourite menthol if that tickles your fancy?


----------



## MetalGearX (1/7/15)

chamberlane said:


> Nope, only sweet stuff available. You need to start smoking again.


 LOL! never gonna happen!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (1/7/15)

E-Liquid Project Pink Lady (Strawberry Lemonade) from Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frank Zef (1/7/15)

Hmm, I think I just found a brilliant e-juice flavour.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## chamberlane (1/7/15)

MetalGearX said:


> LOL! never gonna happen!


I jus jok


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (1/7/15)

Maybe get an RY4 and mix with some pipe tobacco or plain virginia tobacco flavour to reduce the sweetness? I have such a mix I made from retail juices, hits the spot when the sweetness gets to me too.


----------



## shaunnadan (1/7/15)

MetalGearX said:


> Hi Fellow forumites.
> 
> I need your help. I have been vaping for close to two months now and I am enjoying it but... I am seriously getting tired of the sweet vape flavours and I need something that is not sweet.
> 
> Is there anything out there that I can vape that's not sweet? Please help!




There's a whole range of different Flavour profiles available. 

Your best bet would be to go to a brick and motar and test a few juices to find what you would enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapingSquid (1/7/15)

This is where, for me, Five Pawns Black Flag Fallen was just an absolute winner


----------



## Alex (1/7/15)

What I do is vape unflavoured juice now and again. It's awesome for those non sweet times.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

I feel your pain. Am always searching for less sweet juice as the dessert types I can only vape on and off. 

Many NETs (naturally extracted tobacco) are of a drier nature, but are not readily available. Like Huntsman, Dark Horse and Gaia from Heathers Heavenly Vapes (might be lucky to find some at juicyjoes.co.za). Also Matador from Tarks Select Reserve, which is my favourite. Rocket Sheep Enterprise (VapeMob) also not too sweet.

Other juices that for me are less sweet:

Thai Coconut from Ripe Vapes (available from Sir Vape)
Pearing Melon Dew from the E-Liquid Project by Vape Cartel.
Berry Blaze from Vapour Mountain.
Gravestone from Voodoo Vapour
Bowden's Mate from 5 Pawns (available at eCiggies and VapeMob)
Monster Melons from Cuttwood (Vape Cartel)
Black Cherry from Skyblue Vaping
Sweeter, but not overbearingly so:

VM4 Special Reserve from Vapour Mountain
Pink Lady from the E-Liquid Project by Vape Cartel
Dark Forest by Voodoo Vapour
The Virus and Frenilla by Nicoticket (available from Juicy Joes)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/7/15)

Try some of the fruity/menthol flavors,it really changes things up a bit. Can still be a bit sweet, but not like dessert flavors at all. I would recommend Tark's Special Reserve's tobacco juices from Vapemob, but I can't seem to find it on their site any longer....
Maybe @Silver can chime in here, he is somewhat of a juice guru


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Try some of the fruity/menthol flavors,it really changes things up a bit. Can still be a bit sweet, but not like dessert flavors at all. I would recommend Tark's Special Reserve's tobacco juices from Vapemob, but I can't seem to find it on their site any longer....
> Maybe @Silver can chime in here, he is somewhat of a juice guru


They are not stocking those anymore.


----------



## ReeZ (1/7/15)

skola said:


> E-Liquid Project Pink Lady (Strawberry Lemonade) from Vape Cartel.



What he said


----------



## Viper_SA (1/7/15)

Andre said:


> They are not stocking those anymore.


----------



## MetalGearX (2/7/15)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all of the advice. I have obtained two flavourless juices from Vape Cartel basically mixed without flavour thanks Kieran and I plan to downtone some of my juices half and half. Kieran also recommended "cowboys apple pie" which thus far is awesome for me as it is not as sweet. I find that vaping in temp control at 420 F also helps to reduce the sweetness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dstroya (2/6/16)

Christopher said:


> I also don't like very sweet flavours, I stay away from fruit flavours for this reason. Try a bavarian cream mixed with some rice crunchies  That's if you DIY - otherwise try look for a tobacco caramel flavour? I haven't vaped pre-mixed juices in a while so I forget which of them are sweet. Vapescape has a creme de menthe which is my favourite menthol if that tickles your fancy?


Sorry to revive this old post but what percentages would you mix Bavarian cream and rice crunches? Sounds great, possibly add a bit of strawberry?


----------

